# Trimming whiskers?



## Megora

Sometimes.....

Sometimes not.


----------



## GoldenRetrieverFever

I really wanted to keep the whiskers but it's tough when everyone is doing it and you look like the odd one out. I spoke with my vet and asked her how important whiskers are to a dog on a scale of 1-10. She said .5. After that I was more comfortable taking them off.


----------



## cubbysan

I have a hard time taking them off, too, but it does give such a cleaner look. MY problem is my eyes don't always see them, so I think I have gotten them all, and then some suddenly appear.


----------



## dlmrun2002

Whiskers are there for a reason. Now feet, that's another story. EZ to trim

dlm


----------



## captainbeer

it seems wrong to me to trim their whiskers.... but thats just my two cents...


----------



## Charliethree

There is a 'purpose' for those whiskers on a dog's face. 

Why Do Dogs Have Whiskers? | petMD


----------



## Otter

I used to trim the whiskers off. A friend who is a breeder, handler, groomer of Goldens showed me how to do it using a horse Bot fly comb. Works great, looks nice, but I always felt bad doing it. So I no longer do.  Two of ours that were at one time shown aren't shown anymore so there really is no point for me doing it.


----------



## Megora

Anyone using the purpose of whiskers as an excuse to get mad at people who do trim them probably doesn't realize just how darn fast those things grow... 

If they never grew back - I would probably leave them. 

It is a huge pain trimming them - particularly since I was trained to use scissors vs any kind of shaving. You have to snip each whisker at a time. There is no pain in the process + the whiskers ABSOLUTELY are not getting plucked.  

I'm showing Bertie next Thurs through Sat.... I won't actually trim his whiskers until Wednesday night. By Sat, the judge will be noticing the poke of whiskers when handling his head. By the following week, all the whiskers will be halfway grown out. If he never had his whiskers trimmed, they would be long and curly. 

Why do the whiskers grow so fast? 

Because with dogs who are crazy rollers and face rubbers and who run through bushes on a several-times-a-day basis (like Bertie).... the whiskers get broken all the time... if they are not shed regularly with the dogs fur.


----------



## K9-Design

I really have no opinion on whiskers...have finished two CH with whiskers trimmed, and the latest with whiskers intact. Didn't make a hill of beans worth of difference. If the dog looks better without, then trim them. They grow back instantly.


----------

